# I have a macro lens???



## boris152 (Sep 15, 2006)

So . . . I have to make a confession: I didn't pay enough attention to the photography equipment my dad already had before I started building my own kit around a digital rebel xt. That wasn't hard to do, HE doesn't even like photography, so why should I pay much attention to the hand-me-down stuff?

So I've been reading about macro photography and looking up the prices for lenses and stuff recently, but not really wanting to spend the money. Then I just happened to look at the 50mm FD mount lens for the ol' Canon A-1. It's a macro.  It may not be a _huge _find from a collector's standpoint, but it sure made my day.

 God I wish modern equipment felt this solid.


And hey, it has a "full frame sensor"!!!


----------



## Pixel9ine (Sep 18, 2006)

boris152 said:
			
		

> So I've been reading about macro photography and looking up the prices for lenses and stuff recently, but not really wanting to spend the money. Then I just happened to look at the 50mm FD mount lens for the ol' Canon A-1. It's a macro.  It may not be a _huge _find from a collector's standpoint, but it sure made my day.
> 
> God I wish modern equipment felt this solid.


...which 50mm was this? AFAIK, the only macro 50mm made for FD was the "new FD" 3.5 with the push/pull mechanism. Seems very decent if that's what you have.

Personally, I've made good use of my FD 50mm 1.8.. when it's reverse-mounted onto a digital camera, it makes an excellent super macro lens!


----------



## boris152 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think this is the "new FD" version you speak of, meaning the whole lens turns to install. I'm not sure what you mean by push/pull mechanism. Anyway, here are a couple of pictures.

This one is with the lens focused on infinity.






This one is with the lens focused as close as it will go.






And yes, it's an f/3.5.


----------



## Pixel9ine (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, that is a "new FD" mount. All of mine are the original style:





The silver portion at the bottom is the only part that rotates when mounting the lens.

I've never handled the 50mm f/3.5, but I imagine you focus it by sliding the front element up and down... hence, "push/pull".

I don't know how easily the lens will mount up to an EOS camera, my only experience has been with reverse-mounting them, filter tread-to-filter tread. There has been some limited success in adapting the two mounts, however the ability to focus at infinity is usually lost in the process.

One thing remains certain, though... I am very jealous of your A-1!


----------



## boris152 (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually, there's no sliding involved. The focus ring is rotated like normal, and turns almost a full rotation between infinity and the other limit. The lens extends as you focus inward, as you can see by quite a bit.

I don't really intend to mount this to my digital. There seems to be too much comprimise. I'm perfectly happy using it on my A-1. 

I just have to wait for the film processing.


----------

